# cats in Eastern Europe need help



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

If anyone is interested in helping homeless animals in Romania, Bulgaria and Serbia please check out my fundraising page. The situation for the animals gets desperate at this time of year.

World Animal Friends | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont understand why you are more willing to help animals abroad when just as many animals in the uk are being killed because the lack of rescue homes/foster carers.

My cat is in desperate need of a new home or a foster home but could face pts because a animal from abroad has taken the space he could of taken  sorry but my cat that needs rehoming is higher on my list then cats abroad. 

Maby instead of bringing them to a country that is clogged full of animals take them to a country that could help them? or help said country educate/set up rescues? Instead of just sentencing more pets to death in the uk by bringing in MORE.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I understand how frustrated you are regarding finding a home for your cat but is there really any need to be so harsh about cats from abroad.
The rescue who brings the cats from abroad has their own foster homes to help so this does not take any spaces away from our rescues. Whats filled our rescues up is people dont neuter then fill us up with either kittens or very old cats, kittens we can easily find homes for but older cats are a big problem for all rescues.
Until owners take full responsibility of their own cats we as rescues are finding helping very difficult but we do still help.
Every cat in need deserves a home it shouldnt matter where in the country they are its not the cats fault its been born in Romania.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Im sorry if i sound harsh. And every pet does deserve a home and i feel for them. 

But i stand by what i said


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, thats fine.
My opinion is EVERY ANIMAL deserves a chance of a loving home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish for that two.

Its a shame though that rescues cannot be set up where the animals are instead.

Any more people or animals come here this small island will sink i reckon.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I try not to take notice of the critical people like yourself Howdaloom. 
How I choose to help animals is up to me - I spent many years helping with rescue work in the country now I prefer to help animals abroad because I beleive their need is greater. Your cat has a home - with you- if you wish to rehome him then I beleive the responsibility for rehoming rests with you.

The animals I help in Eastern Europe either have no homes or else they were on the streets and have been rescued in a critical condition.

As I have said before the problem of animals in shelters is not due to the few I rehome from Romania or Bulgaria but due to the numerous people in this country that acquire pets and then wish to get rid of them
and
the many people who still allow their cats to breed surplus kittens instead of getting them neutered.

Finding homes for cats and dogs from abroad is only a small part of what we do - we also help with neutering animals, helping to pay for veterinary treatment, purchasing food and equipment.

Without support from the UK and other countries the rescuers in Romania/ Bulgaria/Serbia/Bosnia would find it very difficult to keep going.

While you find it difficult to understand why I help animals abroad - I find it difficult to understand how you or anyone else who purports to be an animal lover can look at suffering animals anywhere and not what want to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I can more then understand where your coming from. An animal lover is an animal lover at the end of the day.

I tortured myself watching animal abuse videos from china, (skinning dogs, foxes and racoons WHILST THEY WAS STILL ALIVE).

After that i came to the conclusion that animal abuse and torture happens every where. Its how people respond to it that matters.

BUT the reason my cats cannot leave the house is because of the shear amount of STRAY AND ABUSED CATS in my area. If they were not there then they could be indoor and outdoor cats and maby i wouldnt have to rehome my cat.

There is a massive amount of cats and dogs being bred by backyard and crappy owners that deff needs sorting out! Nothing makes me angryer then seeing cats, kittens, puppys and dogs being pts everyday whilst MORE are being bred for a quick buck! This doesnt make sense to me. I think animal breeding should be lisenced myself! 

But then with all these unwanted babys being born why bring MORE here? Maby i missed a point and you could explain it to me? 

I was talking on the dog forum a while ago about greece and their "athens riot dog" they vaccinate, neuter and release their strays into their population and given a sorta citizen status and i was questioning WHY uk couldnt do this?

I realise this couldnt work in the uk now as the weather would surely kill alot of them off. But someone else did tell me greece doesnt have the sheer amount of animals in shelters we do and we are at crisis point. (UNLIKE GREECE). So im sorry if i seem cruel but i cannot see how bringing them here can be making the situation better. Surely a country with less issues with overbreeding would be better. such as greece? 

My thoughts are isnt it better to educate the offenders rather then deal with the aftermath? Prevent it from happening at all? 

This isnt an opinion i have just plucked out the air. Its an opinion i have gained from working at rescue centres and from the countless videos and articles i have read on the matter.

I am glad someone is there to help these animals such as yourself, im just wondering weather this is the right way to do it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

And lets not forget about rabies................

I suggest you read this carefully. There are 9 countrys in the eu that pets can come into the country with out quarantine that ARE HIGH RISK FROM RABIES.

RABIES WILL BE HERE-UK PETS AT HIGH RISK AS EU THREATENS OUR ISLANDS UNIQUE RABIES FREE STATUS. - e-petitions

Is it worth all this risk when uk animals are starving and being killed cruelly on our own streets? Nobody is helping the strays in my area...........

EDIT: Rabies vaccine is apparently 100% affective in pets that do NOT have rabies. But if the pet does have it then the pet will always die in the end (at risk to everything around it). Rabies can survive in the host body in a cat for up to a year before affecting said animal. So you rescue a stray cat, vaccinate it and in 21 days enters uk. With rabies as its already carrying it

http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/rabies-in-cats/332 Read the bottom of this article


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, you certainly have nothing better to do than to scour the internet to try to find something to make people feel that Scatchy is doing wrong. Does it not occur to you that these are animals that need help too? I am sure that being a rescue centre that all checks are made before these cats go to these forever homes. They do not need people like you putting doubt into potential fosterers/adopters minds! As an animal lover myself, I treat all as equal and it breaks my heart with what is happening to them in this world. So please let Scatchy carry on with the good work.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I understand how frustrated you are regarding finding a home for your cat but is there really any need to be so harsh about cats from abroad.
> The rescue who brings the cats from abroad has their own foster homes to help so this does not take any spaces away from our rescues. Whats filled our rescues up is people dont neuter then fill us up with either kittens or very old cats, kittens we can easily find homes for but older cats are a big problem for all rescues.
> Until owners take full responsibility of their own cats we as rescues are finding helping very difficult but we do still help.
> Every cat in need deserves a home it shouldnt matter where in the country they are its not the cats fault its been born in Romania.


Let's focus on the cats wherever they come from.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> And lets not forget about rabies................
> 
> I suggest you read this carefully. There are 9 countrys in the eu that pets can come into the country with out quarantine that ARE HIGH RISK FROM RABIES.
> 
> ...


I have a beautiful and adorable cat from eastern Europe and he is fully passported and that includes a rabies jab.....plus castrating and vax. I would not be without him. The cats and dogs over there have few enough people gunning for them and there are few enough charities to take them in.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

JOANNEJ1655 said:


> Wow, you certainly have nothing better to do than to scour the internet to try to find something to make people feel that Scatchy is doing wrong. Does it not occur to you that these are animals that need help too? I am sure that being a rescue centre that all checks are made before these cats go to these forever homes. They do not need people like you putting doubt into potential fosterers/adopters minds! As an animal lover myself, I treat all as equal and it breaks my heart with what is happening to them in this world. So please let Scatchy carry on with the good work.


Scatchy will, no doubt about that Joanne.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

did you not bother to read what i wrote at all? Its easy to dismiss the risk of rabies UNTIL IT infects your fosterers

I dont think you did.

You would no that i agree i do want to help those animals. Just in a different way. 

Please go back and READ what i have written. 

No point in putting a plaster on a wound in my opinion. Its like trying to bail out a sinking boat with a bucket with no bottom.

As long as the people in the eu and in the uk for that matter are being cruel, then this situation wont ever change. Its only going to get worse. 

Education and passing laws is the only way forward i thinks.

I mean. whats to be done about the stray black cat with the broken leg in my street? Nothing? i have reported it to no end with no results


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok senario for you.

You find a 6 month old kitten abroad, you vaccinate against rabies.

After its 21 days are up it enters a foster home in the uk. 

The cat contracted rabies at 3 month old from another infected animal.

The rabies vaccine on an infected animal is inaffective (you would no that if you read the link). 

A year down the line the cat starts showing signs of rabies. It can take a year or more to show signs of rabies. 

Since this time, the cat has been rehomed into a home with small kids and a family dog..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyway..........

I have these views for one reason and for one reason only which alot of you seem to overlook.

I have these views because i feel that our own animals in the uk could face being neglected because of people trying to spread the help too thinly.

Please do not neglect the animals in this country. Because there is no hope for the animals in my area. Only a long slow drawn out death.

WHY dont you want to help these animals??? I dont understand


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes I did READ your posts so please do not PATRONISE me! You obviously have a lot of time on your hands with your long drawn out posts. We each have an opinion of our own so lets keep it that way. I respect your opinion so please respect mine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Woaw defensive. Maby you could answer my previous post? 

And i am passionate about animal welfare so yes im putting effort and time into it. Probably not in a way your used to.

The only way you can manage a situation is by having everyones view point after all. Wouldnt you agree?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

you probably feel like i am disregarding your views as wrong. I am not.

I just want my differnt voice heard and for people to consider it and NOT to forget our own uk animals that are suffering equally as much


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> I have these views because i feel that our own animals in the uk could face being neglected because of people trying to spread the help too thinly.


See, this is why I will never be able to understand your opposition to what Scatchy's doing. _Animals abroad are no different to animals in the UK._ An animal in need is an animal in need IMO.



Howldaloom said:


> Please do not neglect the animals in this country. Because there is no hope for the animals in my area. Only a long slow drawn out death.
> 
> WHY dont you want to help these animals??? I dont understand


I'm sorry about the animals in your area. It sounds truly horrific and I really do understand your anger - I would be livid too if I saw the kind of abuse you've seen. I have seen it actually. I used to live in China and the level of neglect I saw makes me feel sick even now years later when I think of it.

But the thing is - the fact that there are suffering animals where you live does not mean suffering elsewhere should be ignored.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I am guilty of overlooking what was said earlyer which i really should have paid more attention too for which i apologise greatly for!!! :cryin:

I should not of hijacked a thread dedicated for rescue 

If i wanted my voice heard i should have opened a different thread to debate this fairly with all members.

So i do offer my deapest regret to the OP! 

My opinions are just that and i wouldnt want it to interfer with the potential animals needing rescue! :nonod:


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Howldaloom said:


> Woaw defensive. Maby you could answer my previous post?
> 
> And i am passionate about animal welfare so yes im putting effort and time into it. Probably not in a way your used to.
> 
> The only way you can manage a situation is by having everyones view point after all. Wouldnt you agree?


As I mentioned in my previous post, I respect your opinion so please respect mine. As for being defenceless, do you blame me? I dont take too kindly to being patronised by small minded people. I do not have the time to read conflicting information on the internet. I feel quiet strongly about the cats in this country as well as in the EU so please lets leave it at that now shall we.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Anyway..........
> 
> I have these views for one reason and for one reason only which alot of you seem to overlook.
> 
> ...


I do help them, believe me, I have more than just one, I have taken several from Gumtree. I also offered to take one of the Manchester ones from the poor lady whose mother's demise has left her with five cats to rehome ... I posted that a few hours back. Where do you live that the state of the cats is so disturbing? There IS free neutering in this country for those on benefit/low income, people need educating to take up the opportunity. That would be an enormous step in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I didnt insult you though.................Small minded indeed. Having an opinion or time on a sunday to research and being passionate in animals doesnt make a person small minded. If you have anything further to say then please take the time to message me privately.

I have hijacked this thread enough i think. Anyone who would like to carry on this conversation is more then welcome to message me 

Again apolgies to the OP

Edit to calvine- i was happy to see your offer to the lady in need of help with the five cats. That certainly didnt go unnoticed. Hope is not lost..........


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Howldaloom said:


> I didnt insult you though.................Small minded indeed. Having an opinion or time on a sunday to research and being passionate in animals doesnt make a person small minded. If you have anything further to say then please take the time to message me privately.
> 
> I have hijacked this thread enough i think. Anyone who would like to carry on this conversation is more then welcome to message me
> 
> ...


Yes you have insulted my intelligence and by looking on the forum I am not alone. So I am not going to entertain you anymore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Insulted your intellegance by expressing an opinion.........................................

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You clearly have seen alot of awful neglect in your time and us being animal lovers hate animal abuse.
To answer some questions and i will reply to allyour questions once ive written them down and dont forget, cp trap feral cats, they are then neutered and once recovered placed back to where they came from, this solves the feral issue out but its taking time to do but is happening.
I dont know where you are located but china is a very cruel country and i think only the government can help to change that.
Rabies... all rescue cats are tested for everything before being vaccinated so rabies as i understand is unlikely to be brought into this country.
rescue cats are microchipped, fully vaccinated, and neutered to prevent more cats being born.
BYB's well thats something i would love to stop so i hope in the future like many breeders are already doing is to neuter kittens before they are homed, this prevents byb's from breeding.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> I dont understand why you are more willing to help animals abroad when just as many animals in the uk are being killed because the lack of rescue homes/foster carers.
> 
> My cat is in desperate need of a new home or a foster home but could face pts because a animal from abroad has taken the space he could of taken  sorry but my cat that needs rehoming is higher on my list then cats abroad.
> 
> Maby instead of bringing them to a country that is clogged full of animals take them to a country that could help them? or help said country educate/set up rescues? Instead of just sentencing more pets to death in the uk by bringing in MORE.


I help both lots.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Its really sad for me as i go to town past a large estate and every couple dozen houses has a litter of kittens in the windows...........

What chance have they got? it makes my heart sink thinking of what future they may face 

Thank god for rescues in this country. I would love to foster myself but with other cats its not an option to foster other cats. As my too dont get on with each other let alone others. I have read that introducing a 3rd cat could help matters and i would LOVE to believe it. But i couldnt risk another animals future by doing so.

They dont mind dogs as such so im thinking of signing up to foster small dogs next year and you never know i may find a forever friend. 

And if you do answer my questions please pm me them if it is regarding what was being discussed earlyer as i dont want to "soil" this thread more then it has been *guilty*


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i agree a 3rd cat probably isnt a good idea, dont rock the boat if its sailing smoothly.
to be a cat rescue most foster homes have seperate pens in the garden, they dont mix with our own cats.

im happy to answer your questions on here as if i do get something wrong then i can be informed by other members, we can get back to the thread later, im sure people wont mind after all it is about romanian cats and i already know of some people who do share your views sadly i dont but thats just me. x


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Im told im a fare person. And will fight tooth and nail and dig my heels right in if i think someone/or something is being treated unfarely.

I just dont want our own rescues to be neglected whilst trying to help others. 

I dont articulate very well so my message is probably a bit ill recieved. The more i feel my message is being ignored, the more i try to explain or help them see how i think so to speak. (probably makes it even worse)

Gotta learn that some people will stick to their views as much as i will stick to mine lol and no amount of ramming will change it 

I just want every animal to have a chance of a happy life. People too if im grudgingly honest lolol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But our own rescue's are not being neglected because of cats from abroad.
Scratchy has her own foster carers and this doesnt interfer with our rescue's.
Nobody is ignoring your views and yes you could possible have worded it better but dont worry about it now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I need a foster carer/new home for one of the cats i rescued. I have had him in my care for about 2 years now and im no closer to finding a place for him even though the situation is getting worse between not only the two cats but me and my housemate because its his cat that rogue is fighting with....

Im worried im running out of time......

frustration at my situation has probably lead to some aggression on my part which is also making him worse with nerves. Nothing in my home gets on with this cat and i REALLY dont want to pts. I cant do it.......... But im worried he is picking up on my moods and thats agravating the situation. 

Im currently at my mums for a few days to chill out a bit and maby then i will be more helpful towards him.

So some anger may have been misplaced............


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

My shelter in Spain is about to shut down with almost 200 cats because we can´t sustain it anymore. The president sent out a desperate mail the other day saying how over 7000 euros is owed in vet bills, she has the sick cats in the sanctuary and also the rest in the shelter and there are no funds to keep things going. She has given more than her life if that´s possible for it, and accepting cats that have gotten to her in terrible conditions so she must feel terrible now and extremely defeated at the way things are going.

The thing is that here in Spain, cats are at the end of whichever pity chain exist and they are abandoned very easily, we have held events, the book I wrote was dedicated 100% to the shelter and a lot of other things that she does to raise funds and still we can´t make ends meets, so for me, I´m sorry to say that I will ask for help anywhere in the world because if this goes down, I have no idea what is going to happen to the cats that are in the shelter at the moment.

It would be great if every country could help out their own cats but you know what, animals are animals and they suffer exactly the same way. We had a lady in Austria who used to help us to give them adoptions over there, do home checks etc but we don´t anymore and sadly we don´t have adoptions to even come close to the number of cats entering here in Spain. People adopt and a big number return. 

For me this goes for humans and animals, shutting your eyes to suffering in other countries doesn´t make it go away, if we don´t all try to do something then we will keep reading the news, personally I´m tired of hearing how many children die daily from hunger, either you sit back and listen or you try to change a little bit of the world and it really doesn´t matter where you do it, as long as you do something.

I hope I win the lottery this christmas because there will be one very different cat shelter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont think running a world on money and profit is working.

This world needs to change and in a big way

This rescue in scotland is also shutting down =( http://www.thesouthernreporter.co.u...shut-down-mellerstain-rescue-centre-1-1918755

Exactly what are the people in power going to do when there are stray dogs running around in packs everywhere because of lack of rescues???

There was a dog up until very recently (a stray) running around trying to bite people. Would live on my road >.<


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh you have it all on your road dont you, maybe somebody should set up a rescue, you still havent said where you are from but i have a feeling china, where sadly i cant help all those animals.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, yes please do delete your message, i dont want you to get any problems, at least you are not too far away for me to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the understanding 

For future reference, how does one become a fosterer. Is it best to go through certain channels to register?


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's terrible and whenever I have been abroad I am upset by the cats fending for themselves. however I also think we are over run in this country, so many cats in rescue or waiting for rescue spaces. There are too many for homes and some wait years in small pens. If we had no animal homing problems in this country then I would say bring as many here as possible but we are not in that position, so I am afraid I will continue to support my local charity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

We deff have a serious problem in this country that needs addressing asap . not just with the animals but the people that breed them and churn out babys themselves to land in care >.< i saw a woman on the news that had 14 babys. all ended up in care before the age of 2. So why did they let her carry on???

Mother whose 13 children were taken into care is pregnant again - Telegraph

until people like this dissappear problems with our animals/people are going to carry on i think.

or am i being too judgemental?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Simon's cats said:


> I think it's terrible and whenever I have been abroad I am upset by the cats fending for themselves. however I also think we are over run in this country, so many cats in rescue or waiting for rescue spaces. There are too many for homes and some wait years in small pens. If we had no animal homing problems in this country then I would say bring as many here as possible but we are not in that position, so I am afraid I will continue to support my local charity.


You are totally incorrect! People like myself and CC have multiple animals, and although they are our life and we care for them better than most with just one pet, we would not qualify for adoption with any of the rescues as they would see us as being over-run.

So, if myself or CC chose to adopt a cat from abroad, we would not be able to save one from the UK anyway!

The reason so may rescues are so over-run is that they are too picky with their rules and regulations. People who go to work, for example, are often excluded from adopting, as are those who live in rented property. This is a much bigger problem than a few cats from abroad entering the UK.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> I can more then understand where your coming from. An animal lover is an animal lover at the end of the day.
> 
> I tortured myself watching animal abuse videos from china, (skinning dogs, foxes and racoons WHILST THEY WAS STILL ALIVE).
> 
> ...


Have you actually been to Greece? Having lived in a third world country where there is no Society or Cats Protection/Dogs Trust of similar magnitude - its very depressing to see countless dead cats and dogs at the side of every road and so many poor animals hobbling about with untreated broken legs and suffering from starvation and disease, living out of bins.

Jeez, I never want to see that on a daily basis here in the UK.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> And lets not forget about rabies................
> 
> I suggest you read this carefully. There are 9 countrys in the eu that pets can come into the country with out quarantine that ARE HIGH RISK FROM RABIES.
> 
> ...


Before an animal can enter the UK, it needs a rabies shot. There is then a waiting period of 28 days. If an animal already had rabies, the vaccine would exaggerate the disease, bringing on symptoms much more rapid. If an animal is already harbouring the disease, then following vaccination, it would have full blown rabies within a matter of days.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> did you not bother to read what i wrote at all? Its easy to dismiss the risk of rabies UNTIL IT infects your fosterers
> 
> I dont think you did.
> 
> ...


To whom have you reported this black cat. If it was RSPCA, then dont hold your breath. CP and other smaller rescues are more helpful and caring. What area are you?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Anyway..........
> 
> I have these views for one reason and for one reason only which alot of you seem to overlook.
> 
> ...


Why arent YOU helping them. I have ten animals (7 rescues) and if there was a stray cat on my street with a broken leg - it wouldnt be there long!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> My shelter in Spain is about to shut down with almost 200 cats because we can´t sustain it anymore. The president sent out a desperate mail the other day saying how over 7000 euros is owed in vet bills, she has the sick cats in the sanctuary and also the rest in the shelter and there are no funds to keep things going. She has given more than her life if that´s possible for it, and accepting cats that have gotten to her in terrible conditions so she must feel terrible now and extremely defeated at the way things are going.
> 
> The thing is that here in Spain, cats are at the end of whichever pity chain exist and they are abandoned very easily, we have held events, the book I wrote was dedicated 100% to the shelter and a lot of other things that she does to raise funds and still we can´t make ends meets, so for me, I´m sorry to say that I will ask for help anywhere in the world because if this goes down, I have no idea what is going to happen to the cats that are in the shelter at the moment.
> 
> ...


Merlin, have you set up an appeal on facebook???? This is dreadful. Do you have a link to website. thanks


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Merlin, have you set up an appeal on facebook???? This is dreadful. Do you have a link to website. thanks


Very terrible, especially when you see how frustrated the founder is, knowing how she has not had a life because of the cats. Being a small shelter, she is practically on her own, dealing with everything.
This is the website, it is in spanish but these days, there is nothing google translator can´t do.

Asociación Protectora De Animales LARA

An appeal on fb??? people here are more intohelping people, when we organized an event to help out, we got a lot of likes but at the end of the day, not a lot of people went. We did raise some money which ofcourse is long gone now. I´m meeting the founder next week to give her things for a jumble sale (we had one on the 1st of dec and she wants to do something similar). I just don´t know how long the situation can go on and of course the cats need vet care.

this is their page on fb
https://www.facebook.com/AsociacionProtectoraDeAnimalesLARA?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> I dont think running a world on money and profit is working.
> 
> This world needs to change and in a big way
> 
> ...


In that case I understand why you are worried about rabies. It is very unusual to see a stray dog here; in fact I have only once seen a stray cat...and he was neutered but not microchipped.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Howdaloom your frustration and anger are misplaced - what I am doing has very little impact on the surplus cat population here in this country.
You need to direct it towards the people who do not get their cats/dogs neutered and the people who get animals and then decide they don't want them anymore.
I do not know why you and some others try to positively dissuade people from supporting what I do. I don't try to discourage people from supporting rescues in this country. Nor do I criticise people who fundraise for other causes for people rather animals.
Anyone who is volunteering, or fundraising for a cause is making a positive contribution to society - surely better than being negative about other people's efforts or just sitting back and leaving it to someone else as so many do.

You say why not start rescues in Eastern Europe - get street cats and dogs neutered - that is what some people there are trying to do - but all the while people like yourself discourage people from donating money they are not going to acheive much. 
It costs around 30 euros to spay a cat in Eastern Europe - if anyone would like to sponsor a spay I would be happy to arrange it and send you a photo of the cat you have helped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> You are totally incorrect! People like myself and CC have multiple animals, and although they are our life and we care for them better than most with just one pet, we would not qualify for adoption with any of the rescues as they would see us as being over-run.
> 
> So, if myself or CC chose to adopt a cat from abroad, we would not be able to save one from the UK anyway!
> 
> The reason so may rescues are so over-run is that they are too picky with their rules and regulations. People who go to work, for example, are often excluded from adopting, as are those who live in rented property. This is a much bigger problem than a few cats from abroad entering the UK.


I disagree intirelly. Im desperate for a new home for one of my cats and have been for 2 years. He is currently contained to one room and thats his life. I would gladely let you have the cat. If a home isnt found this cat could face pts. So i completely disagree.

Plus there are 5 cats on this forum looking for new homes not in rescue that are desperate for new homes that would not turn you away.

So no i do not agree at all!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Why arent YOU helping them. I have ten animals (7 rescues) and if there was a stray cat on my street with a broken leg - it wouldnt be there long!


Yes bring in more cats with possible cat aids and disease into my mutlicat houshold. Where i have funds for the vets but not a limited supply that falls out my butt.

My cats hate each other and you suggest i bring in MORE????

I was trying to catch some kittens this past couple of monthes to rescue them. is that nothing?

I have worked in rescues most my life. Is that nothing?

Plus it dont matter what rescue centre you ring in my area they are full to the rafters so these animals are left to rot.

I have this week alone reported 4 cats and 2 dogs to the rspca/cat fosterers/and other smaller rescues and even boarding catterys to try get them to come out to these cats but still nothing!

How would you catch strays in the area without help from a rescue? Where would you put them? The vets in my area are hell!

Most of the cats on my street alone have not been fixed or vaccinated.

I do rescue small animals aswell.

oH btw both the cats at mine ARE rescues too but not from a rescue centre! The two people that owned my cats in my village tried to pack them in a box at 4 month old to dump them in a field to starve in middle of nowhere and when they escaped the box tried to kill them instead with the car!!!

Thats when i stepped in and said i would take them in! Why dont i do anything? I AM! and i am still struggling to rehome the last one i rescued! i cant keep him because the cats dont get on! feliway or no feliway


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> so many poor animals hobbling about with untreated broken legs and suffering from starvation and disease, living out of bins.
> 
> Jeez, I never want to see that on a daily basis here in the UK.


You have just described my village. in the uk and here we do have rescues. i DO see it everyday.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> You are totally incorrect! People like myself and CC have multiple animals, and although they are our life and we care for them better than most with just one pet, we would not qualify for adoption with any of the rescues as they would see us as being over-run.
> 
> So, if myself or CC chose to adopt a cat from abroad, we would not be able to save one from the UK anyway!
> 
> The reason so may rescues are so over-run is that they are too picky with their rules and regulations. People who go to work, for example, are often excluded from adopting, as are those who live in rented property. This is a much bigger problem than a few cats from abroad entering the UK.


Ang2...a friend of mine, in fact a dog owner (not cats) of many years tried to adopt from a rescue and was told as she didn't live on the ground floor she was not allowed to. She actually lives in BUNGALOW but as there are four steps up from the garden to the kitchen door this is apparently not ground floor. . .but she managed to adopt one from abroad..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

There are at least 4 staffys for free advertised in my local vets and face pts soon  the youngest is about 1 year old and endless amount of free cats advertised in vets. Mostly kittens

Me and my housemate have agreed no dogs till next year and i hope im not too late


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> I was trying to catch some kittens this past couple of monthes to rescue them. is that nothing?
> 
> I have worked in rescues most my life. Is that nothing?


Of course it's not nothing. Thank you for what you do.

Here are some ideas about other things you could do to try and change people's behaviour in your area, if you want:

- put up posters and do leaflet drops to all the houses in your area about the importance of neutering/spaying. Include info about where they can get help with the costs if they need it.
- do talks in local schools, libraries, vets offices, leisure centres, wherever about neutering/spaying.
- also send round info about low-cost vets like PDSA.
- set up a website with all this info on and send the web address round to people.
- (if you can) offer to help people with transport to get their pets to the vets.
- run info sessions about responsible pet ownership. You could do this out of your house.

Just a few thoughts.  Thank you again for all you do.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> You have just described my village. in the uk and here we do have rescues. i DO see it everyday.


You have been asked several times where you live - and we are still waiting for an answer!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Yes bring in more cats with possible cat aids and disease into my mutlicat houshold. Where i have funds for the vets but not a limited supply that falls out my butt.
> 
> My cats hate each other and you suggest i bring in MORE????
> 
> ...


Do you think the UK have relaxed the quarantine laws without doing proper research and taken advice from scientists and senior vets?

There is often much conflicting information on the internet. However, in the vet world, to give an animal a vaccine when that animal is suspected of having that disease is called 'the Golden Shot' The reason being, it will either vaccinate or kill the animal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> You have been asked several times where you live - and we are still waiting for an answer!


Yes and i have already answered here somewhere that i do not give out my exact location as i dont no who im talking to! Esp given the people that live around me! There could be serious repercutions for me if i did speak out against these people and then they new where i lived?

Can you imagine what would happen if they new what i was saying and where i lived? For all i know you could be one of them trying to bait me to gain my exact location!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Do you think the UK have relaxed the quarantine laws without doing proper research and taken advice from scientists and senior vets?
> 
> There is often much conflicting information on the internet. However, in the vet world, to give an animal a vaccine when that animal is suspected of having that disease is called 'the Golden Shot' The reason being, it will either vaccinate or kill the animal.


The post you quoted that i had written wasnt even about rabies but feline aids and other diseases that cats can carry. If i brought a cat off the street into my house with the two i have already. I could be sentencing them to death by bringing in a stray. all it would take is a shared litter box, a scratch or a lick.

One estimate is that approximately 6% of UK cats are FIV positive; that's half a million cats! Urban areas with a higher population of feral, entire male cats have a higher FIV prevalence compared to lesser populated rural areas.

Im not willing to risk my cats lives by bringing in a stray. as most are toms on my street anyway


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> Very terrible, especially when you see how frustrated the founder is, knowing how she has not had a life because of the cats. Being a small shelter, she is practically on her own, dealing with everything.
> This is the website, it is in spanish but these days, there is nothing google translator can´t do.
> 
> Asociación Protectora De Animales LARA
> ...


Merlin, you really need to have that website translated into English and then set up a fund on facebook. Im not au fait with facebook, but Im sure someone on here would be willing to help. Then start a fund to raise money for the vet fees. Make an appeal on grounds that the rescue will close if they cant pay the bills. I would be one of the first to donate!

Can anyone help with the website and facebook?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Merlin, you really need to have that website translated into English and then set up a fund on facebook. Im not au fait with facebook, but Im sure someone on here would be willing to help. Then start a fund to raise money for the vet fees. Make an appeal on grounds that the rescue will close if they cant pay the bills. I would be one of the first to donate!
> 
> Can anyone help with the website and facebook?


Thanks I have to say it will definitely close down, I´m not seeing how things can go on like this, it is almost being run single handedly. Our plan was to buy a piece of land to build a proper shelter (outdoor space and all) that is why I wrote the book on cat stories to raise funds. But too many cats and too many expenses, we haven´t been able to buy the land, in July this year we had another event here and we raised 6000 euros, I´m guessing all that is gone. I just don´t know what is going to happen now and also if something happens to this woman...there isn´t anyone else that can take over. It´s extremely frustrating. If anyone can help with the appeal, for sure here in Spain those around me just don´t give to cats, I found that out in the last event (just a few).

It´s sad that people want shelters but they don´t help to keep them running.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Merlin, you really need to get people donating from the UK, Canada, United States etc. This can be done via facebook and a paypal account. Do you know someone who is good at facebook? You need an urgent appeal on there to raise funds. You can then promote it on here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

MERLIN ... ask Staysee... she set up Grace Haven website and can do facebook, im sure she will help you. xxxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks will do that. My friend says we will look at things after christmas to see if we can set up an event. They have been selling raffle tickets for the christmas lottery and holding small jumble sales in malls.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have written her with your suggestions so she can set up a paypal account, there is an account for donations on the website though. For now wet food is a luxury for them.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Will be setting up a facebook page/group sometime tonight i hope!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

ive just liked this on fb
i must admit im almost in tearss looking at the pictures


----------

